

Google Glasses & Sergey Brin on the Runway - jeremyrwelch
http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/09/dvf-gives-google-glasses-a-spin-on-the-runway/

======
jeremyrwelch
For those of you not in NYC, Fashion Week takes over the city twice a year,
and these runway shows are huge productions. Lots of money & time goes into
not only the clothes, but also the runway events themselves -- especially with
the major designers like this chick Diane von Furstenberg (wife of Barry
Diller, founder / CEO of web giant IAC). Lots of celebrities show up, and
photos from the events show up all over the press. Hardly the place I'd expect
to see Google Glasses and Sergey.

Which is why this is so interesting. Seems Google is making a push for Glasses
to be "hip", and not just a toy for us geeks and hackers. Not only did Sergey
sit on the front row, but the models & designers wore Glasses during the show,
and Sergey walked with the designers at the end. This last bit is a rare thing
for any of the regular celebrity attendees to do, much less Sergey Brin who I
doubt has ever been to a runway show before.

Think of it like Sergey attending a major opera or orchestra performance, and
then being brought up on stage at the very end when everyone is clapping for
the director/singer/conductor.

